# Famous Family



## jeninga75 (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone have someone (rumored to be) famous in their family? By famous I don't necessarily mean movie star, I mean anyone in history. The reason I thought of this was I was checking my Yahoo mail and on thir homepage I saw a story about Anastasia, daughter of Czar Nicholas II who supposedly escaped the family's murder during the Bolshevik Revolution. Aparently they have found DNA proof that she died along with the rest of her family as they were excecuted in a basement. 

My mother's side of the family is Russian and it was always a rumor that we are related to the Czar Nicholas II and his family. Of course I know it's not true, but it's fun to imagine that it is.

So who are your famous ancestors? Real or rumored....


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 4, 2008)

Gaetano Federici is one of my relatives, who was a famous sculptor in Paterson, NJ.  He passed away in 1964.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 4, 2008)

Benny Goodman, famous clarinet player from way back is my cousins cousin


----------



## pdswife (Apr 4, 2008)

My Grandmother's cousin wrote GODSPELL.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 4, 2008)

My aunt in Germany her husband was Germany's National Treasure in the 70s he was a horseman (steeple jumper?)


----------



## Bilby (Apr 4, 2008)

My ex's family counts Moondyne Joe as a direct relative.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 5, 2008)

The only ones I know of are Adam and Eve.


----------



## miniman (Apr 5, 2008)

We have a rather distant connection to Louis X!V!


----------



## Angie (Apr 5, 2008)

Luther Burbank is a relative...he invented over 800 varieties of plants.  He was great friends with Thomas Edison and Henry Ford.

Many schools in CA were named after him, as well as the famous Rose Bowl Parade!


----------



## Essiebunny (Apr 5, 2008)

We have no famous family members, but I'm told there may be some infamous ones.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 5, 2008)

One of my distant cousins was Governor of Louisiana.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Apr 5, 2008)

My husband is somehow reated to Robert Wadlow, who I think is (was) the tallest man on earth... I will ask him about it when he gets home in a couple hours...


----------



## Gossie (Apr 5, 2008)

I have ancestors that came over on the Mayflower, mostly Caulkins and Standish.


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 5, 2008)

DH is said to be a direct descendent of Erik the Red ... which explains plenty!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 5, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> DH is said to be a direct descendent of Erik the Red ... which explains plenty!



 - Bless you!


----------



## GB (Apr 5, 2008)

My mothers uncle supposedly invented malted milk. He owned a candy shop and his young daughter at the time refused to drink her milk. He would go into his shop each night and play around with different concoctions to get her to enjoy milk. He ended up with malted milk and she loved it.

My grandfather once told us that we had a relative who was one of the original Harlem Globe Trotters. We had to explain to him that we are white, Jewish, and short and those three things do not really go with the Globe Trotters


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 5, 2008)

Angie said:


> Luther Burbank is a relative...he invented over 800 varieties of plants.  He was great friends with Thomas Edison and Henry Ford.
> 
> Many schools in CA were named after him, as well as the famous Rose Bowl Parade!



I've been to his house/museum in Santa Rosa! We had a great time. Bought some sunflower seeds and have collected them from the plants every year since, so we can replant each spring


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 5, 2008)

Then there's me, the not so famous ... but my great-great grandmother is said to have come over on the Mayflower as well, and we are encouraged regularly by my father to register with the Daughters of the Revolution (or something on that order).

My cousin is the executive chef at Henry Ford Museum, which I think is very cool!  He's really making a name for himself in Detroit, and he got his first taste of food service washing dishes in my parents roadside diner in upper Michigan.  Nick, if you are out there, say hi!


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 5, 2008)

My stepdad is supposedly related to Walt Whitman. He's also a guitarist for Blood, Sweat, and Tears who has also toured with Meatloaf, Pieces of a Dream, and some others I'm not remembering at the moment.

My half brother (on my biological dad's side) is a photographer and producer in LA, but I don't think he's very well-known. Right now he directs and shoots commercials and music videos... not sure whether he's ever considered movies.

Other than that, my family's pretty average!


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 5, 2008)

Uh, my Dad was Ace Frehleys' (of Kiss) high school history teacher?
Close as I get.


----------



## GB (Apr 5, 2008)

My soon to be SIL has been in movies. The most notable being Cider House Rules.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 5, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> the Daughters of the Revolution (or something on that order).
> 
> quote]
> Did you ever see Bob Newhart's show where he had an inn?  In one of the episodes , he was asked to give a talk on the historical aspect of the Inn to a group of Daughters of the Revolution, and he said they are daughters of the 3 day pass .  I thought that was so funny.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 5, 2008)

We grew up thinking we were relatives of Stephen Foster, American folk song writer "(Oh, Susannah," among others), but then my aunt did more research, and we're not 

My cousin is an actress and was on the "Drew Carey Show" once.

I could join the Daughters of the Revolution (through 3 ancestors!) *and* the Daughters of the Confederacy.


----------



## Bean208 (Apr 5, 2008)

My DH's grandfather, Lloyd Moore, is the oldest living NASCAR driver.  He left the sport in the 50's so that he could be more involved with raising his six girls.  At 95, 96 in June, he has plenty of stories about the good old days!!


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 5, 2008)

quote]
Did you ever see Bob Newhart's show where he had an inn? In one of the episodes , he was asked to give a talk on the historical aspect of the Inn to a group of Daughters of the Revolution, and he said they are daughters of the 3 day pass . I thought that was so funny. [/quote]


I know the show (always good for laughts), but don't remember that episode.  I will watch for it!

To stay on topic, don't you think we're all famous in someone's eyes?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 6, 2008)

My husband's grandfather was related to Junior Johnson (yea, another NASCAR driver ) who, in the day, made his fair share of moonshine (you know, North Carolina, where the moon comes over the mountains in gallon jugs)....anyway, DH's grandfather went to jail for 3 years because he wouldn't name Junior Johnson as "the one".  

Me, I'm Hungarian Gypsy - I don't want to know what thief in history I am related to


----------



## college_cook (Apr 6, 2008)

Nothing particularly impressive over here... I had a way back great uncle who led the first expedition down the entire length of the Colorado river.  

Beyond that not really anything, unless you're an RN in the state of Indiana. I believe my great aunt helped to found the certification/licensing board for RNs in Indiana.


----------



## Beachcomber (Apr 6, 2008)

My relatives are famous for another reason. As the old saying goes "you can pick your friends, but can't pick your relatives', is true with me. My great grandmother was a distant cousin of Frank and Jesse James. I don't know much more than that because my grandfather said she would not speak of 'those boys' as she called them.


----------



## Gossie (Apr 6, 2008)

Beachcomber said:


> As the old saying goes "you can pick your friends, but can't pick your relatives', is true with me.



Oh, I thought the quote was:  You can pick your friends and you can pick your nose, but you canNOT pick your friend's nose.    LoL


----------



## GB (Apr 6, 2008)

Gossie said:


> Oh, I thought the quote was:  You can pick your friends and you can pick your nose, but you canNOT pick your friend's nose.    LoL


You haven't met my friends


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2008)

GB said:


> ...My grandfather once told us that we had a relative who was one of the original Harlem Globe Trotters. We had to explain to him that we are white, Jewish, and short and those three things do not really go with the Globe Trotters


 

GB, don't be too quick to dismiss the possibility.  This may be worth looking into.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 6, 2008)

My maternal grandfather was a bodyguard for Gen. John J. "Black Jack" Pershing during World War I.  I remember my grandfather talking about Gen. Pershing and I wish he was still around to tell me more.


----------



## GB (Apr 6, 2008)

I am speechless Andy. I wish Grandpa was still around so I could ask him about this.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 6, 2008)

Gossie said:


> Oh, I thought the quote was: You can pick your friends and you can pick your nose, but you canNOT pick your friend's nose. LoL


 Here's another gross one.
You can pick you friend's and you can pick your nose but you can't wipe your friends on the couch
So sorry for that one but I just could not help myself


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 6, 2008)

GB said:


> My grandfather once told us that we had a relative who was one of the original Harlem Globe Trotters. We had to explain to him that we are white, Jewish, and short and those three things do not really go with the Globe Trotters


But the Globetrotters were founded and owned by Abe Saperstein who was short, white and Jewish. Are you related to him?

My great uncle invented plastic spiral binding,  but my long-ago great grandfather on my mother's side was an aide to General Washington in the Revolutionary war and is supposedly pictured in that painting of Washington Crossing the Delaware.  I know he was in the Revolutionary War, but I don't know how much of the rest of that is true.....


----------



## GB (Apr 6, 2008)

I just checked with dad and we were not related to Abe. Grandpa was talking about a family member actually playing on the team.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 6, 2008)

Father-in-law's great-grandfather  who was a professor opposed the Kaiser and had to flee Germany and settled in Texas along with many other Germans near San Antonio, TX.  My own great-grandfather established the first Catholic German community in a small north Texas town that is still thriving today.  Only claim to fame.......there's a rumour that my husband's family is somewhat related to Shakspeare's wife, Ann Hathaway,  as they share the same mother's maiden name (Hathaway) but I highly doubt it..none of them have produced a play as far as I know


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 6, 2008)

expatgirl


----------



## shortchef (Apr 6, 2008)

I think we have a lot of infamous ones too.  When you shake my family tree, only nuts fall out.
Seriously, by adoption I am related to Edgar Allan Poe.  Since I enjoy writing I'm really proud of that; he's one of my favorites.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 6, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Me, I'm Hungarian Gypsy - I don't want to know what thief in history I am related to



Funny, DW is half Hungarian Gypsy, Half British.... maybe you guys share a half-thief in there somewhere??

Grandma said we were related to some 'Whitehall' family in the UK, not sure who they are or if they are famous?? Kinda funny though as my MIL (the British half of DW), said her mother once worked for the Whitehalls... weird world.

On my side, supposedly we are related to the pitcher Wally Joyner... no idea if it is really true or not.

Other than that, just nuts and infamous relatives!


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 7, 2008)

shortchef said:


> I think we have a lot of infamous ones too.  When you shake my family tree, only nuts fall out.
> Seriously, by adoption I am related to Edgar Allan Poe.  Since I enjoy writing I'm really proud of that; he's one of my favorites.



Too funny--my family's nuts fall alongside yours,  shortchef--only some of them "MARRY" the squirrels that come foraging!!  As far as writing and books I have 2 "out-laws" that brag about the fact that they never visited the library while in college----yeah, isn't that something to be proud of?


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 7, 2008)

wow Geebs, that is quite a developing story you have. Whod a thunk you may have a Globetrotter in your ancestry?

I have been researching my family for several years and have uncovered quite a bit, just on the internet. I am descended from 8 families who sailed with William Penn's fleet of ships in 1682, they are on both my mom's and dad's side of the family. I am NOT descended from any family on the Mayflower. I am a proud member of The Daughters of the American Revolution; my 4 greats grandfather Ichabod Wilkinson served in that war. I have 4 ancestors who served in the American Revolution, but you have to be able to prove your ancestry, generation by generation, in order to apply for membership.

Probably the most astonishing fact I learned from the internet is that another 4 greats grandfather, in 1832, built a house in Logan County Ohio, with secret compartments, expressly to house slaves escaping on the Underground Railroad. That story was not passed down through the family. It took me a while to confirm that this was my direct ancestor, but it was.

A great great grandfather worked for 38 years for the Bureau of Indian Affairs, Department of the Interior, from 1870 until his death in 1908. It was this fellow that got me into genealogy. I had just taken possession of some of his collected artifacts, when I realized I knew nothing about this man. Well, 2 stories had been passed down about him, but neither was  true.

And the most interesting and mysterious family character is one of my great grandfathers, Ralph Wesley Clayton. His obituary states he worked for the US Secret Service and by the time of his death in 1918, had visited every capital in the world. The obituary states "no publication of his personal connections therewith was ever made and there remains of this service only the valued reports filed away securely in the national archives, along with the vast volumns of that character of the public service known as "state secrets."" I have never been able to verify this claim, which must have been written or submitted by his wife, my great grandmother, at the time of his death. I have been to the national archives in Maryland and only found one letter, between him and the secret service director. I have only found his name on one ships manifest, in 1908. I was communicating with the archives at the secret service department, but after 9/11, the department was moved to homeland security and all communication has ceased.

I have found some American Indian blood on both sides of my family, but that is about impossible to trace, they kept no written records of their genealogy.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 7, 2008)

MY father was the accountant for the guy who owned " zippy the chimp" who did the toss across commercials in the 70's.  He said one day when he went there to do business, the monkey had the same outfit that i had on. Hmmm, maybe im related to zippy.


----------



## middie (Apr 7, 2008)

Nobody that I'm aware of. I'd like to find out one day.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 7, 2008)

GB said:


> I just checked with dad and we were not related to Abe. Grandpa was talking about a family member actually playing on the team.


 
My grade school science teacher was Mr. Harris, aka Millard Harris. He played for the Globetrotters back in the day. When we were taking written tests, he would take the ball out from the file drawer of his desk and quietly twirl and spin it around.  If you were acting up, he would get your attention by tossing the ball on your desk. "WHAM!" 

This was the 80's, you couldn't get away with that stuff now.  He was a great teacher.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 7, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> MY father was the accountant for the guy who owned " zippy the chimp" who did the toss across commercials in the 70's.  He said one day when he went there to do business, the monkey had the same outfit that i had on. Hmmm, maybe im related to zippy.


 Either Zippy had very good taste in clothes or yours left something to be desired!


----------



## SixSix210 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm a cousin of a cousin of Jesse James.  The one from West Coast Choppers.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 7, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> My aunt in Germany her husband was Germany's National Treasure in the 70s he was a horseman (steeple jumper?)


OOPs! Forgot to put in his name it's Gert Wiltfang. Anybody heard of him?


----------



## JoeV (Apr 7, 2008)

Occasionally, some of my family members are pictured in most Post Offices across the country. I really can't talk about them while the Grand Jury is in session.

Joe


----------



## Dove (Apr 7, 2008)

*My Mothers Father was killed trying to save another Coal Miner in 1919. Before that he was one of Teddy Roosevelt's Rough Riders. 

My husbands nephew was the set designer on the Perry Mason Show. The old ones...(I know..they are all old) When Charlie passed Raymond Burr sent his family $1000.00 to pay for his headstone. Then Raymond passed about a year later.Charles is probably still his right hand man. *


----------



## sattie (Apr 7, 2008)

My hubby has an uncle in Oaklahoma City, who is a DA and participated in the Timothy McVay trials.  He was on TV quite a bit back then.  I think that is about as far as the fame goes in my family!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not related to anyone that I know of, but my cousin (who I haven't seen since around 1964) is a cousin of actor Russ Tamblyn ("West Side Story," "Twin Peaks," and dad of Amber Tamblyn).

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 7, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> MY father was the accountant for the guy who owned " zippy the chimp" who did the toss across commercials in the 70's.  He said one day when he went there to do business, the monkey had the same outfit that i had on. Hmmm, maybe im related to zippy.



Larry, if you say that it was a dental coat that Zippy was wearing I'd be seriously worried............  (so should the public!!)


----------



## KitchenScrapbook (Apr 7, 2008)

No relation, but Larry the Cable Guy owns a home on a lake close to here. And there's a rumor that Oprah Winfrey owns a home on the most prestigious lake around here. And Brett Favre is on the computer background. Do those count for anything?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 8, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I'm not related to anyone that I know of, but my cousin (who I haven't seen since around 1964) is a cousin of actor Russ Tamblyn ("West Side Story," "Twin Peaks," and dad of Amber Tamblyn).
> 
> Barbara


 

Hi, New House Lady,

If Russ is related to your cousin and you're related to your cousin...


----------



## Dove (Apr 8, 2008)

*Hey Barbara..My classmate played Chino in West Side Story. His name was Jose De Vega he was a Choreography, Actor. (Passed away with Aids in 1990) My younger sis crashed my 25th Reunion in San Diego at the Bahia Hotel..we have a picture taken with him. 30 years and twice that many pounds ago...LOL*


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 8, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Hi, New House Lady,
> 
> If Russ is related to your cousin and you're related to your cousin...


I know what you are hinting at, but no, it doesn't automatically make them related to me. For instance, my Aunt Janet married a man named Ted. That makes him my uncle, and their kids are my cousins. But my cousins' are cousins to Uncle Ted's brother's and sisters' kids, but they aren't related to me.  (Of course, this doesn't hold true in families whose, as Jeff Foxworthy says, family tree doesn't fork!).

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I know what you are hinting at, but no, it doesn't automatically make them related to me. For instance, my Aunt Janet married a man named Ted. That makes him my uncle, and their kids are my cousins. But my cousins' are cousins to Uncle Ted's brother's and sisters' kids, but they aren't related to me.  (Of course, this doesn't hold true in families whose, as Jeff Foxworthy says, family tree doesn't fork!).
> 
> Barbara



hahahaha!  talk about overgrown roots. My grandfather's sister married my grandmother's brother and between the two families they had 13 children who are known as double cousins.  I remember when I was 16 and met the cutest boy  and was told that I couldn't date him because he was my double second  cousin?  Say what?  When I told him he left me in a cloud of dust ................ahhhhh Green Acres if the life for me...........


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL expat!  My two cousins (sisters) married brothers (the younger sister married the older brother and the older sister married [duh!] the younger brother).  Only one of them had kids though, so no kissing cousins there! 

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

isn't  Familial Genetics 101 fun????


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 9, 2008)

Genetics is really scary to me. You'd understand if you met my relatives.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 9, 2008)

I totally hear you!!!!!!!  Don't know ANYONE on my mother's side whatsoever and she died of breast cancer at age 30------Girls, REMINDER:  get your yearly mammograms and do your monthly checks


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 9, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I totally hear you!!!!!!!  Don't know ANYONE on my mother's side whatsoever and she died of breast cancer at age 30------Girls, REMINDER:  get your yearly mammograms and do your monthly checks


Oh, that _is_ scary. I was jokingly referring to the fact that my whole family is nuts! But they are pretty healthy nuts - only heart disease, which I am actually having a check-up for tomorrow. But no cancer except for a couple of kinds that generally come with old age. I do the monthly breast checks and I'm hoping that breastfeeding for _16 years_ gave me some protection. (Because it sure did a number gravity-wise on "the girls"!)


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 9, 2008)

KitchenScrapbook said:


> No relation, but Larry the Cable Guy owns a home on a lake close to here. And there's a rumor that Oprah Winfrey owns a home on the most prestigious lake around here. And Brett Favre is on the computer background. Do those count for anything?


 
Where in WI are you?  I've waited on Brett Favre, does that count?  Mike Holmgren?  My boss's ex-wife just married the coach ... I could go on and on.  Green Bay is a pretty small town for such celebrity, I gotta tell ya.  People just will not leave them alone.  Which lake does Oprah have a home on?  

Hey, my BIL is a bonified war hero ... he was awarded the Bronze Star in Desert Storm and also for service in Iraq.  Not fame, but I think it's more important to me than meeting Favre.  Of course, he is also related to Erik The Red, which as you'll recall from an earlier page ... explains plenty!


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Oh, that _is_ scary. I was jokingly referring to the fact that my whole family is nuts! But they are pretty healthy nuts - only heart disease, which I am actually having a check-up for tomorrow. But no cancer except for a couple of kinds that generally come with old age. I do the monthly breast checks and I'm hoping that breastfeeding for _16 years_ gave me some protection. (Because it sure did a number gravity-wise on "the girls"!)



LOL:  isn't gravity fun?????


----------



## radhuni (Apr 9, 2008)

My great grandfather was a famous Ayurvedic doctor or 'Vaidya'. His name was Late Gurucharan Sen.

A man was formed cataract in eyes and need to be operated but his condition was so bad that Indian medical College refused to operate him. My great grandfather operated his eyes by sharp bamboo lattices.


----------



## Foodfiend (Apr 9, 2008)

On my mother's side I'm a distant cousin of Gen. Robert E. Lee, and on my father's side I'm a distant cousin of Gen. (and President) Ullysses S. Grant.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 9, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I know what you are hinting at, but no, it doesn't automatically make them related to me. For instance, my Aunt Janet married a man named Ted. That makes him my uncle, and their kids are my cousins. But my cousins' are cousins to Uncle Ted's brother's and sisters' kids, but they aren't related to me.  (Of course, this doesn't hold true in families whose, as Jeff Foxworthy says, family tree doesn't fork!).
> 
> Barbara


 

That makes sense. I didn't think of that.  I call them cousins by marriage.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Foodfiend said:


> On my mother's side I'm a distant cousin of Gen. Robert E. Lee, and on my father's side I'm a distant cousin of Gen. (and President) Ullysses S. Grant.



Gosh, which side did you fight on?........jest kidding........that's a great combo


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 12, 2008)

Foodfiend said:


> On my mother's side I'm a distant cousin of Gen. Robert E. Lee, and on my father's side I'm a distant cousin of Gen. (and President) Ullysses S. Grant.


My best friend's dad is named Robert E Lee. Maybe ya'll are related, too!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 12, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> Where in WI are you?  I've waited on Brett Favre, does that count?


I'd say it counts, for sure. My daughter served Tommy Lee Jones a frozen yogurt once and I count that! She also shopped at the same grocery store that Sandra Bullock did when she lived in Austin.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 12, 2008)

well my only brush with celebrities was that I was introduced to Omar Sharif while living in Cairo and met him at the annual Scottish Ball.......his current wife was British........not too bad looking for his age and very courtly


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 12, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> well my only brush with celebrities was that I was introduced to Omar Sharif while living in Cairo and met him at the annual Scottish Ball.......his current wife was British........not too bad looking for his age and very courtly


OMG, I've had a thing for Omar Sharif ever since I first saw Dr. Zhivago. Did you collapse into a swoon when you met him?


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 12, 2008)

yeah, I have to admit that he was quite dashing and his wife was very nice and pretty---blonde.......he loves to gamble by the way as well as being a renowned bridge player.....he's even written a book about bridge.......so he does more that look swashbuckling on a horse.....I loved him in Ghenghis Khan, too


----------



## Cath4420 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Just a few*

DH and I know Chad Reed, Supercross Rider, and his family personally.  His Mum and Dad have been family friends for years.  His cousin was our best man.

A friend of mine is first cousin to Hugh Jackman's wife, Deb.

As far as the family history goes, on mum's side we are English commoners and fourth descendants of the Lord of Bunratty Castle in Ireland on the other, and on Dad's side they have traced it back to the Vikings.  Hmmm - Irish viking... that's an intriguing thought!!!

I have seen Princess Di and the Queen...


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, years ago, I was a busboy at an Italian restaurant and served water to the entire New York Islanders Hockey team ( this is when they won 4 or 5 stanley cups in a row).  They used to have a stanley cup party there and bring the stanley cup itslef.  I was about 16 and it was kinda cool. I remember billy smith, their goalie, was with a women. So me being a gentleman and professional, I filled the womans glass first.  As I went to put it on the table in front of her, he grabbed it from my hand, chugged it down, then handed it to me to fill it up again.  I thought how rude it was.

My kids went to the same private school as the kids of the lead singer of Twisted Sister (Dee Snyder) popular 80's band and the kids of Karate Kids Star Ralph Maccio.  He actually lives the next town over and my kids often are invited to the same birthday parties as his kids are, but they are not mutual friends.

And finally, I babysitted for a boy who costarred in the movie " Lost In Yonkers" wih Richard Dreyfus.  Unfortunately, the kid died soon after because of a complications of a blood transfusion.

Anyway, those are my brushes with fame  ( not sure if they count either)


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 12, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I'd say it counts, for sure. My daughter served Tommy Lee Jones a frozen yogurt once and I count that! She also shopped at the same grocery store that Sandra Bullock did when she lived in Austin.


Well, given that logic, I am related to Dolly Parton. LOL She told me, when I was 16 or 17, that she liked my dress.  And James could claim a lot of people, including Jimmy Carter, John Glenn, Elizabeth Montgomery, Lucille Ball, and Tom Arnold (he went to school with Tom, but a year or 2 behind him).

Barbara


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 12, 2008)

Foodfiend said:


> On my mother's side I'm a distant cousin of Gen. Robert E. Lee, and on my father's side I'm a distant cousin of Gen. (and President) Ullysses S. Grant.



That is really interesting! Did you write the song "Both Sides Now?"


----------



## Dove (Apr 13, 2008)

*Foodfriend...in Ga.
My maiden name was Sherman...married a southern "boy'  
Marge*


----------



## miniman (Apr 13, 2008)

I went to university with the Housemartins.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 13, 2008)

I shook  David Copperfields hand once... haven't washed it since. lol!


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok if we're talking brushes w/ fame......
I met Mark Slaughter once (band named Slaughter, sang Fly to the Angels). Also Bret Michaels of Poison, Jon Bon Jovi (still gonna marry him).
 Ok sorry I was in my teens in the 80's I fell for long haired rockers, explaining my obsession with my husband at the time.... (he's since then shaved off all his thinning pretty feathered rocker hair)
I also met Mike Modano (hockey) when the Dallas Stars were the MN North Stars.


----------



## miniman (Apr 13, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I should David Copperfields hand once... haven't washed it since. lol!


 
Does that not cause a hygiene issue when cooking?


----------



## pdswife (Apr 13, 2008)

Don't tell Paul... ok?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 13, 2008)

People Iv'e seen Eliout Gould, people I have actually talked to John Ritter, Jane Fonda, Ted turner he owns the ranch I live on. Had dinner at the same table with Steve Miller at the ranch. Cooked for 5 days for George Straight at the little high mountain lodge here on the ranch. Went on a float trip in Moab and Rachel Ward ( The Thorn Birds) was also on the raft. Met Larry King who was with Ted Turner on the Ranch. There have been a few celebrities that have come here but I never go out of my way to see them so I missed Val Kilmer, Tom Selleck I know theres more I met and could have seen but didn't but I can't remember right now. Oh almost forgot I cooked a few meals for Donald Trump Jr. at the ranch I worked at in Texas he adored my Hollandaise Sauce I made for brunch came back for seconds


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 13, 2008)

oh, I just remembered...... I was friends with the sister-in-law of Michael Nesmith (the guy in The Monkees who wore the knit hat and hated it)  when we were in 5th grade in 1965------she was a hoot---called our other friend "Patty Fatty" and she was "Joan Bone" cause she was super skinny, boy-crazy and always in trouble with our crabby teacher.........at the time Mike was a struggling musician and had not hit fame yet..........her sister and Mike later divorced as if that's any earth-shaking news!


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 13, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> People Iv'e seen Eliout Gould, people I have actually talked to John Ritter, Jane Fonda, Ted turner he owns the ranch I live on. Had dinner at the same table with Steve Miller at the ranch. Cooked for 5 days for George Straight at the little high mountain lodge here on the ranch. Went on a float trip in Moab and Rachel Ward ( The Thorn Birds) was also on the raft. Met Larry King who was with Ted Turner on the Ranch. There have been a few celebrities that have come here but I never go out of my way to see them so I missed Val Kilmer, Tom Selleck I know theres more I met and could have seen but didn't but I can't remember right now. Oh almost forgot I cooked a few meals for Donald Trump Jr. at the ranch I worked at in Texas he adored my Hollandaise Sauce I made for brunch came back for seconds



Wow, jg!  Did you get any autographs or was that not the cool thing to do?  If you get a chance could you send or post you Hollandaise sauce?  We love it on broccoli and asparagus and the K. go nuts over it (I use a package mix---I know ugggh!)


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 13, 2008)

Just remembered two more, I waited on the lead singer in The Red Hot Chili Peppers and Flea for breakfast in Taos.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 13, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Wow, jg! Did you get any autographs or was that not the cool thing to do? If you get a chance could you send or post you Hollandaise sauce? We love it on broccoli and asparagus and the K. go nuts over it (I use a package mix---I know ugggh!)


 Nope no autographs I'm not into that in fact if I see someone famous I just give them their space they get enough people bugging them. As far as the Hollandaise goes you first have to learn how to make it from scratch it's a little tricky second my sauce is not a true Hollandais sauce but soo good good because I add a tiny bit of garlic powder and a few drops of tabasco and I use some Christian Brothers Brandy it's so good I would like to fill a bathtub and get in with a straw.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 13, 2008)

well, my dear, I want your great sounding recipe......you've got me drooling and I've made Hollandaise sauce before from scratch and it was very good but yours sounds ten times better!!!!!!!!! I don't care if it's authentic or not.......if you're ready to climb into a tub with a straw then I've got my straw ready and waiting to join you!!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 14, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Ok if we're talking brushes w/ fame......
> I met Mark Slaughter once (band named Slaughter, sang Fly to the Angels). Also Bret Michaels of Poison, Jon Bon Jovi (still gonna marry him).
> Ok sorry I was in my teens in the 80's I fell for long haired rockers, explaining my obsession with my husband at the time.... (he's since then shaved off all his thinning pretty feathered rocker hair)
> I also met Mike Modano (hockey) when the Dallas Stars were the MN North Stars.



Closest I got to that was hanging out backstage with Litterer having drinks, I don't remember much as we were pretty drunk by that time. They had one hit song they sold off, which was 'Rock you like a Hurricane".
And I remember Slaughter more for "Up all Night", which we played all day long on the Super Himalaya at the amusement park I worked at in the summers during high school (Arnolds Park Amusement Park).


----------



## middie (Apr 14, 2008)

My brush with fame... "The Great Wizard of Oz" Ozzy Newsome and Al "Bubba" Baker.
Both former Cleveland Browns players. That's it for me.

On the other hand Don's family used to be aquainted (s/p?)
with Bernie Kosar. He used to visit Don's brother who was
dying from M.D.


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 14, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Ok if we're talking brushes w/ fame......
> I met Mark Slaughter once (band named Slaughter, sang Fly to the Angels). Also Bret Michaels of Poison, Jon Bon Jovi (still gonna marry him).
> Ok sorry I was in my teens in the 80's I fell for long haired rockers, explaining my obsession with my husband at the time.... (he's since then shaved off all his thinning pretty feathered rocker hair)
> I also met Mike Modano (hockey) when the Dallas Stars were the MN North Stars.


 
*gasp*  OMG, you MET JBJ???  *bows to queen*


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 14, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> well, my dear, I want your great sounding recipe......you've got me drooling and I've made Hollandaise sauce before from scratch and it was very good but yours sounds ten times better!!!!!!!!! I don't care if it's authentic or not.......if you're ready to climb into a tub with a straw then I've got my straw ready and waiting to join you!!! Thanks!!


 I don't have an exact recipe as I made it up many years ago but I can tell you anyway and you will need to experiment till you get it like you like it. All you do is make your regular recipe but instead of water add brandy to the egg yolks then add a pinch or two of garlic powder and a dash or two of tabasco and make sauce as usual you can always add more tabasco and garlic powder if you want as you go and dont forget the white pepper and salt. Its pretty simple just adding a couple of extra ingredients.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks, jc, that sounds great and I've already bookmarked this!


----------

